# Why is it always Chow?



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Seriously, what is it with people and them saying "He looks like he has a little chow in him."

I've read it several times on here and now I had it happen at Tractor Supply & Petco that somebody was like "Is he purebred? He looks like he has a little chow in him." 

He's a puppy for crying out loud, he looks funny, sturdy, his back doesn't fit the front and he's overall just totally cute and lovable and you want to hug him so bad and yes, he's totally purebred. I know his parents personally and I can vouch for him being a GERMAN SHEPHERD AND NOT A CHOW MIX! Darnit!

Chow looks different and has absolutely NOTHING common with a sable working line shepherd puppy... UUUUUGH! Had to get it off my chest. 

That somebody is trying to convince me once that I have a mix..okay but twice? Really?


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I'm told Stark is a mix all the time because and I quote, "he has too much black on him and his head is too big" end quote. 

Yup, my very exspensive, registered mutt.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

elisabeth_00117 said:


> I'm told Stark is a mix all the time because and I quote, "he has too much black on him and his head is too big" end quote.
> 
> Yup, my very exspensive, registered mutt.


one very gorgeous, obviously purebred mutt. I'd be proud to have that mutt. And his head is not too big. Jeez, he's a young male. People should get a grip. I guess they don't realize that his body is still shaping, forming, getting more muscular and bigger... haha. 

Can I have your mutt? ....


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

But Stark is so gorgeous!!


----------



## Larien (Sep 26, 2010)

Ah Stark is so handsome, and when I heard my pup looks like he did at his age I was super excited, if he looks like your guy, I'll be elated - he's GORGEOUS!

Ugh, I hate when people mistake dogs for mutts like that - especially a chow, ew! I hate chows, and I think they're ugly - GSDs are so much more attractive and I don't see how anyone could think a purebred GSD had chow in it! I think people expect GSDs to be the typical black and tan, RinTinTin kind of dogs, I didn't know GSDs came in so many colors until I started researching when I wanted one. Maybe that's the reason, I dunno...

But a chow... wow, can't comprehend that one!

Someone on deviantART once argued with me about Remington - they insisted that he's an English Shepherd, and despite my saying he's clearly a purebred GSD with a pedigree available to see online, she kept "correcting" me to the point where I wanted to reach through the screen and choke her! I think I know what my own dog is!


----------



## Lora (Jan 7, 2011)

I used to breed Chow Chows way back when. A number of people do not know their breeds and will see some GSDs with the large head, wide jaw line/muzzle area, giving them a bit of a Smooth Chow appearance. Your guy is absolutely gorgeous, the only thing I can see that would give one that impression is his jaw line/muzzle area, it is similar to that of a Smooth Chow.

I would love it if Brewski would develop a jaw line like Stark, he looks like I can mean business if I want to so watch your step, well also looking like i could be your best friend ever....


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Thanks guys, Stark is blushing! 

If you think Stark's head is big, you should see his father's!


----------



## RogueRed26 (Jul 15, 2010)

When my landlord met Texas, before I even told her what breed she was, her response was "I see she might have some shepherd in her and the other is chow, right? Possibly a chow mix with a lab. That's a nice looking mutt." All I did was smile.


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

I am often asked if Max is purebred. Really??? What does he look like he is mixed with I wanna know!


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Because the pups are cute and fuzzy.


----------



## Sunstreaked (Oct 26, 2010)

Larien said:


> Ah Stark is so handsome, and when I heard my pup looks like he did at his age I was super excited, if he looks like your guy, I'll be elated - he's GORGEOUS!
> 
> Ugh, I hate when people mistake dogs for mutts like that - especially a chow, ew! I hate chows, and I think they're ugly - GSDs are so much more attractive and I don't see how anyone could think a purebred GSD had chow in it! I think people expect GSDs to be the typical black and tan, RinTinTin kind of dogs, I didn't know GSDs came in so many colors until I started researching when I wanted one. Maybe that's the reason, I dunno...
> 
> ...




Awww, Larien, Eva's half chow (dad). They can still be really cute!


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

Here is my, according to the "experts" that I meet in Petsmart etc.." GSD/black lab mix. According to these knowledgeable people, his fur is too shiny and his black is too black to be a purebred GSD. LOL!


----------



## Larien (Sep 26, 2010)

Aw I'm sorry to little Eva! She is adorable! It's just that my aunt used to own a pair of really aggressive chows, and as a child I was terrified of them - I think it's why I don't like them now, that fear is still in the back of my mind. Apparently one of them chased me, growling, and my dad scooped me up at the last second before it "got me!"

Remi is dark, I hope no one mistakes him for a mutt... I know it's silly, and I know he's purebred (and expensive!) but if someone tells me that, I'll be really mad xD. But I can be vain at times, and I don't want people thinking I have a lab mix, 'cause I don't like labs, either!


----------



## Sunstreaked (Oct 26, 2010)

Larien said:


> Aw I'm sorry to little Eva! She is adorable! It's just that my aunt used to own a pair of really aggressive chows, and as a child I was terrified of them - I think it's why I don't like them now, that fear is still in the back of my mind. Apparently one of them chased me, growling, and my dad scooped me up at the last second before it "got me!"
> 
> Remi is dark, I hope no one mistakes him for a mutt... I know it's silly, and I know he's purebred (and expensive!) but if someone tells me that, I'll be really mad xD. But I can be vain at times, and I don't want people thinking I have a lab mix, 'cause I don't like labs, either!



Aww, I was totally teasing ya! Chows aren't my favorite breed either and I'm particularly glad Eva's taking after her mother the GS in both looks and temperment! The main thing chows always seemed to be (to me) was aloof and Eva is the antithesis of aloofness! Thank goodness, cause I sure do love this cuddle pup!


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

vat said:


> I am often asked if Max is purebred. Really??? What does he look like he is mixed with I wanna know!


Is he part Husky?

haha, just kidding

I am sometimes asked if Abby is a Siberian Husky.
No accounting for ignorance.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Jason L said:


> Because the pups are cute and fuzzy.


Exactly. 

And there are far worse things than looking like a Chow mix! Love my Chow mixes.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Wolfiesmom said:


> Here is my, according to the "experts" that I meet in Petsmart etc.." GSD/black lab mix. According to these knowledgeable people, his fur is too shiny and his black is too black to be a purebred GSD. LOL!


I'll take your GSD/Black Lab mutt anyday!!!! :wub:


----------



## Daisy (Jan 4, 2009)

We were at the vet this morning and someone asked what kind of dog I had. I said a German Shepherd and she replied "how pretty, I've never seen a black one." I smiled and said thank you. I didn't feel like going into the working lines and how they can be black. Another person that came in knew right away and said how pretty and how good tempered she seemed.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

This is my chihuahua mix. No joke either. I've had people look at him and ask if he's a lab chihuahua mix. I'm like WHAT?!









and this is my K9 police dog in training.... (she does NOT have the temperment for it but people assume because i do public training that i'm getting her ready to join the local PD. 









and i've had people ask me if Shelby was PB. I just shook my head and walked away....










I swear some people....


----------



## Lora (Jan 7, 2011)

People never seize to amaze me with their intelligence!


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

I was walking Niko one day when a stranger pulled up in his truck and said hi. He said it was a good thing I had put an orange vest on my dog so no one would mistake him for a coyote. 

Niko is the one on the left.










Coyote, really? LOL! Okaaaay...


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Good_Karma said:


> I was walking Niko one day when a stranger pulled up in his truck and said hi. He said it was a good thing I had put an orange vest on my dog so no one would mistake him for a coyote.
> 
> Niko is the one on the left.
> 
> ...


 
obviously he's never seen a coyote before......


----------



## Dogaroo (Mar 4, 2003)

Umm, THIS is what a coyote looks like!  (Actually, she does look kind of Shepherdish, if you blur & cross your eyes & use a little imagination.... She's that leggy, but her back is actually longer than that. It's a bad camera angle.)


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Dogaroo said:


> Umm, THIS is what a coyote looks like!  (Actually, she does look kind of Shepherdish, if you blur & cross your eyes & use a little imagination....)


 
ROTFLMAO!!!! Totally a coyote right there!!! i mean look!!!! just one of those alaskan type coyotes ya know.... with some sable saddle going on..... hehe.


----------



## PupperLove (Apr 10, 2010)

So many people think GSD's come in Black and Tan saddle only. If there is any more black, large head, sable, etc. they HAVE to be a mix of either black lab or chow, I swear!

You know what really gets me is when people ask if Arlo is a purebred yellow lab, as if the parents are different colors, the pups aren't purebred! REALLY?!?! That makes me wonder about people and their brain cell content...


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

PupperLove said:


> So many people think GSD's come in Black and Tan saddle only. If there is any more black, large head, sable, etc. they HAVE to be a mix of either black lab or chow, I swear!
> 
> You know what really gets me is when people ask if Arlo is a purebred yellow lab, as if the parents are different colors, the pups aren't purebred! REALLY?!?! That makes me wonder about people and their brain cell content...


 
look at shelby! She's the classic black and tan that everyone is used to as a GSD and i STILL get asked if she's PB! Or the famous is she mixed? I question brain cell counts often around here.


----------



## GSDGirl88 (Jan 14, 2011)

When I had Heidi, I would bring her to puppy classes at Petsmart, and the trainer there asked me if I was sure she was PB. My neighbor swore she was husky mixed with shepherd because he has a mutt that looks similar to Heidi.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

I can forgive the people who ask if Niko is PB, because at least they are not confusing him with a totally different species!

I had a little boy tell me that Rosa was part FOX! I was like "Oh, honey...no, she's not part fox."  It was pretty cute.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

People think Tanner is part Chow, the people who live in the house behind us had a Chows and they look NOTHING ALIKE, except color(theirs were black). And someone else who lives near us has a Chow, also he looks NOTHING like him. People also ask if Tanner is part wolf, I can see that, but no he has NO wolf in him. Also I have been asked if he was part Malamute, or Husky. Definately see why, but no he is not.

People ask if Molly is part Coyote because of her size and structure. No she is not part coyote.Also she has been called a husky, her tail, but no, she has no husky.


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

Lora said:


> People never seize to amaze me with their intelligence!


Or not...

Very few people recognize my Shasta as a German Shepherd, probably because you don't commonly see sables around here and she's got the long fur. People do usually guess chow mix.


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

I just remembered another comment I got this past summer. Wolfie was only 7 months old. We were walking down by the beach and some guy on a bike circled us looking at the dog. Then he says "Hi Wolfie!" I said " Do I know you" He answered " No" Then I said " Then how did you know my dog's name?" He said " I didn't know his name. I called him Wolfie because he's a Wolf, Right?" I told him that Wolfie is a GSD not a Wolf.


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

When I still had Abby, people asked me ALL THE TIME what kind of dog she is, or what she is mixed with. One time, someone asked me whether she was mixed with Coyote. Another time, a little girl asked me if she was a Fox. And once someone asked me if she was Shepherd and Collie. 

Really?!

And don't get me started on the questions I get about Ronja. Since most people have no idea what a Belgian Malinois is, people usually assume that she is a German Shepherd mixed with something else. I love it when people come up and say, "She's German Shepherd and what else?" like they're 100% sure that she must be at least part German Shepherd. 

Side note ... you can also take your dog(s) into Gander Mountain in the Mall, but you can't go into any part of the mall, only the Gander Mountain store. But you can certainly go to the section where it opens into the mall and use that to expose the puppy to people as long as you're inside the store.


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

I was in Petsmart once with Dodger and some guy comes up to me and goes, "he's gotta be mixed with something he's too small and danity." I looked at him like he was nuts and told him nope he's a PB GSD, the guy stands there and argues with me that my dog has to be mixed with something because, as he put it, "he's too small to be a PB". I finally told him his mom was a GSD and his dad was a GSD he's a GSD, he's within standard 24 inches at the shoulder and 75 lbs. The guy walked away saying I still think he's mixed!!!  I don't get people sometimes why can't they just accept the fact that we owners know more about our dogs than they do?


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Wolfiesmom said:


> I just remembered another comment I got this past summer. Wolfie was only 7 months old. We were walking down by the beach and some guy on a bike circled us looking at the dog. Then he says "Hi Wolfie!" I said " Do I know you" He answered " No" Then I said " Then how did you know my dog's name?" He said " I didn't know his name. I called him Wolfie because he's a Wolf, Right?" I told him that Wolfie is a GSD not a Wolf.


Oh, I had that wolf comment about Yukon one day. It was a little boy that asked if he was a wolf.

And I can't even begin to think of how many times people think that he is a military war dog vet because of his half missing ear or a police dog.


----------



## kiwilrdg (Aug 26, 2010)

In todays world of blended dogs I don't think most people know what a GSD looks like. The GSD was part if the culture before but small dogs have become the norm now and the most dommon big dogs are designer mutts. I have found more toy GSDs in anituqe shops than in toy shops


----------

